

Ask HN: Good books for foreigners wanting to learn about the history of the USA? - yapcguy

Many foreign entrepreneurs coming to the US don&#x27;t really know the history of the US except from what they see in movies and what they read in newspapers.  What are some good books or free online courses which provide a balanced history of the USA, from Columbus until the turn of the 20th Century?
======
laoch
A People's History Of The United States by Howard Zinn is interesting. I would
not say it is balanced, but it does provide a lot of information that is not
commonly emphasized in other history works.

------
driverdan
Your best bet is to find out what books high school US history classes use and
read those.

